# LuvHavanese Club!



## CountryDog (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi! I'm starting a CLUB for Havanese called 'LuvHavanese Club!' So if you LOVE
Havanese then you can join! We talk about Havanese and do polls and quizzes
and ALOT more! So join plz!:whoo:

:focus:


----------

